# Du mal à comprendre iCloud for Windows



## Raikoryu (4 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai synchronisé mes appareils iPad et iPhone sur iCloud, mais j'ai du mal à comprendre l'intérêt de l'utilitaire iCloud pour Windows.

En effet, je n'ai que deux dossiers dans mon drive iCloud sur Windows "Downloads" et "Uploads", mais aucun des deux ne contient ma photothèque et mes autres fichiers.

Comment faire pour avoir un comportement d'iCloud for Windows similaire à Dropbox ?
Merci d'avance.


----------

